# 4 gain pack meter box



## Arikculwell (Feb 16, 2016)

So earlyer this year i installed two vertical 4 gain meter boxs on 2 quadplex dwelling. Now im on a bigger building which requires 16 100amp meters so superintendent wanted to not pay locke and go through oge and they sent us vertical 4gains meter packs. Which wont fit on our wall. Superintendant ****ed up i think and saying now our vertical ones need to be approved and we cant use the others. I guess the optional deal would to call oge ourselfs.


----------

